# Latin American Pastry



## luis amado (Oct 1, 2005)

www.chefluisamado.com

Hello Chefs,

My name is Luis Amado, I am new at this site, I specialize in Latin American pastries and desserts, I am currently researching and writing a book on this concept.

If you have any questions or would like to exchange recipes of Latin American/ caribeann desserts please dont hesitate to contact me. my current email is " [email protected]".

I truly believe that customers are now willing to try more new or simply different flavor combinations as well as presentation and plating concepts, my style of pastry work features ingredients such as : Tamarind, Guanabana, Passion Fruit, Plaintains, Avocados as well as modern interpretations of churros, arroz con leche, flan de cajeta, tres leches and other classical Latin desserts.

I am open to any ideas or suggestions.

)


----------



## chefdarin (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey king luie 
Your the Best 
i found you and tag your it
Chef Darin Russell owner 
Ocations Catering 
Executive Chef California food works


----------



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome Luis.

Here's a link to an open forum cheftalk did with a recipe tester/food writer, and there is some useful information about writing cookbooks. If the threads aren't showing, near the bottom of the page for where to show threads "From", set it to show everything from the beginning.

Open Forum With Denise Landis - ChefTalk Cooking Forums


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi, and welcome

Are you going to include old time home type recipes in your book? I'm looking for some dessert recipes that my auntie used to make...

I don't even remember what they called it...it was made with green coconut meat ..it was julliened or something like that and in a pool of sugar that had been cooked til it was golden brownish but was still a little grainy on the tongue..it was like eating coconut jelly surrounded by brown sugar..lol

She also made the best coconut candy , a pulled "TAFFY" like candy that would be stretched and stretched till it was so full of air, it would be the texture of a meringue but the crisp candy would melt on your tongue when you bit into it.


----------

